# GT: Knicks vs. Cavaliers (4/14)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Thu Apr 14, 2005
8:00 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Malik Rose/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Jeff McInnis/Ira Newble/LeBron James/Robert Traylor/Drew Gooden</center>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Knicks have been struggling (maybe to get a high draft pick). I think the Cavs will easily win. Here's my prediciton (for a chance to win 100,000 of Petey's uCash):

Cleveland Cavaliers: 95
New York Knicks: 87

I could see Stephon Marbury getting the most assists, though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=158686


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks win 100-90.

Allen Iverson leading the night in assists.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lebron scores 40. knicks lose 89-98


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> lebron scores 40. knicks lose 89-98


I'm rooting against you man, I want the Knicks to win and the Cavs to keep sliding.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Jordan burden 



> "He's feeling the pressure because you [media, fans] are starting to compare him to Michael Jordan," Williams said after practice yesterday. "I mean, when you throw that upon another player, let alone a guy that's in his second year, that's a lot to deal with. I'm not sure if those expectations were ever put on Mike. I doubt it ever was."





> James personally has been involved in a $15-million lawsuit regarding a contract dispute with a promoter and was the subject of a New York Post story in which Spike Lee suggested that James might soon become a Knick because his Nike contract would pay him more if he came to New York.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Knicks win, 96-88. AI gets the most assists.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm hoping the knicks pull this one out. As a nets fan, a cavs loss will make me happy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Cleveland Cavaliers: 98
New York Knicks: 93

Marbury.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Apparently Z is back and starting.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cavs out to the early 10-4 lead.

10-6 now after the dunk by sweetney.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Z with the offensive rebound and puts in it. He's gonna give the knicks trouble. Cavs up 12-10 after kurt thomas answers at the other end.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

LeBron and Tim Thomas trade 3's. Cavs turn it over, up 15-13.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knicks had the lead, then Z hit a jumper. Cavs up 1 with 6ish left in the first.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Z is having his way down low. Getting offensive rebounds whenever he goes for them it seems.

Sweetney lays it in, knicks up 20-19. 5 left in the first.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lebron and Marbury trade layup. Knicks up 24-23.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Crawford slams it on the break, knicks up 3. Time out cavs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tim Thomas looks good out there early, he needs to keep it rolling.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Marbury nails a long three. Knicks up 29-25 with about a minute and a half left in the first.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Z misses two from the line. Knicks turn it over on the other end, bounces off of sweetneys hands.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pretty high scoring game, shocking the Knicks haven't made it to the FT line yet.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kurt misses a jumper, cavs holding for one...

Lebron makes a basket, but it looked like it was late. No basket

Knicks up 29-28 at the end of the first.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

29-28 at the end of the 1st quarter.
Ilgauskas leading the way with 9, while Tim Thomas leading the Knicks with 8.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Taylor misses, offensive rebound, marbury hits the jumper. Knicks up 3.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> 29-28 at the end of the 1st quarter.
> Ilgauskas leading the way with 9, while Tim Thomas leading the Knicks with 8.


Yeah, Z also has 3 boards and 2 assists, he came read to play...

GO KNICKS!!!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice D by kurt thomas to poke it away onthe break.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bron goes 1 of 2 from the line. 31-29 Knicks.

Taylor hits a hook to make it 33-29.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Knicks have had really balanced scoring from their starters (their bench hasn't logged a minute as of yet). Every starter has atleast four points with Tim Thomas leading the way with eight. Kurt Thomas has been marvelous on the boards.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Two quick baskets for the cavs, tie game. 33-33


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 for Jamal crawford. Knicks are 4/6 from downtown.

Jackson picks up a foul.

Knicks up 36-33


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Crawford with 9 points, shooting 4/5 from the field.
Marbury with 7 points and 5 assists already.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Tractor hits, knicks up 1 with 7 1/2 left in the half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is definately going to be a high scoring game.
The Knicks are shooting 59% from the field right now, while the Cavs are shooting 50%.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Crawford really has had a great stretch of games as of late.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

LeBron with foul number 2.
Rose to the line...hits the first...and the second. Back up 3


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Knicks are on fire from the field, but they need to get to the line more, this is their first appearance.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lebron to the bench. Knicks need to try and take advantage while he is out.

Foul on eric snow.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ira Newble with 8 points already.
He only averages 5 per game this season.
38-35 Knicks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ira Newble is quite the scorer.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Miss a three..williams with the offensive rebound...taylor hits a shot. Knicks up 3 with 5 1/2 left in the first half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

38-37 Knicks.
It's a pretty tight game right now.
The Cavs have 11 assists, while the Knicks have 10.
The Cavs have 16 rebounds while the Knicks have 15.
The Knicks are shooting 53% from the field, while the Cavs are shooting 49%


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Maurice Taylor had a huge game off the bench against the Raptors a couple of nights ago.
Hopefully he can keep it up tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Taylor hits one of two from the line. Knicks up 41-37


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gooden hits a jumper. back to a 2 point game. 4:20 to go.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pavlovic hits a jumper, all tied up at 41.

Marbury hits a 3. Knicks up 44-41


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

McInnis in for Snow, Marbury to the line.

Misses the first...hits the second.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pavlovic hits another.
Taylor way off on the jumper. 
Gooden with the dunk at the other end.
Marbury short on the three, offensive rebound by williams, fouled and going to the line.

45-45 with under 2 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's great watching the Knicks play no defense at all.
Makes for some very high-scoring, exciting games.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jerome williams with more nice work on the offensive glass.

Another 3 for marbury. Knicks up 49-45. 6/10 from downtown.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice pass from Ariza to Taylor. Knicks up 6, under a minute left.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Z misses 2 FTs...1-6 for the game from there.

Williams hits at the other end, knicks up 8. Cavs holding for one...

Gooden misses. 

Knicks up 53-45 at the half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another great game for Marbury so far.
He has 14 points, 5 assists already, shooting 5/8 from the field.
Not to mention 3/5 from beyond the arc.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

James really does make his teammates better. Newble? What other team would he get minutes on?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Petey said:


> James really does make his teammates better. Newble? What other team would he get minutes on?
> 
> -Petey


On the Columbus Riverdragons maybe?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Not to mention 3/5 from beyond the arc.


And they've all be from pretty far beyound the arc too. They are all ones that when he shoots the annoucers are like surprised that he hit it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> On the Columbus Riverdragons maybe?


 :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> And they've all be from pretty far beyound the arc too. They are all ones that when he shoots the annoucers are like surprised that he hit it.


From a Raptors fan standpoint, it's good to see Marbury stepping up his game late in the season.
This might help the Raptors get a higher pick in the draft.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

53-45 Knicks at the half.
I should have bet some of my uCash points on this game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> From a Raptors fan standpoint, it's good to see Marbury stepping up his game late in the season.
> This might help the Raptors get a higher pick in the draft.


 Yeah, normally I can't root for the Knicks....but this would help the nets a lot with their playoff chances. The cavs got a tough schedule the rest of the way (I think)....so a loss in an easier game (no offense knick fans) is good.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

And the second half is about to get underway. Hopefully the knicks will hold on.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

McInnis hit a runner.

24 second violation on the Knicks.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Newble misses, gooden with the put back. He's playing with a lot of hustle.

Tim Thomas misses, rebound LeBron....end up turning it over at the other end.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Offensive foul on sweetney, his 2nd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Marbury has tried to hit Sweetney a few times with the pass, and hes just not ready.

Timeout cavs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Z and Gooden are such an underrated front court combo.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gooden with a fancy layup.

Sweetney answers at the other end. Knicks up 57-51 with 8 1/2 to go in the third.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Z and Gooden are such an underrated front court combo.
> 
> -Petey


 Its true. Z has quieted down some since the start of the game...but gooden is doing a little of eerything...and he is going at full speed the whole time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sweetney can't hit under the basket, but he's fouled by Z. Going to the line...

hits the first, and the second. 59-51 Knicks.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Steph finds sweetney under the basket (who catches it this time, ha) and dunks it. Knicks up 10.

Offensive foul on Gooden. 4th foul for him...thats gonna hurt the cavs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Crawford hits, Z answers, Sweetney misses, lebron goes to the hoop, can't get it to drop but goes to the line.

Misses the first, and the second.

Knicks up 10.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kurt Thomas knocks down the jumper. Up 12 now with just under 6 left in the third.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Man, Thomas with a bucket, Knicks up 12.

I'm glad the Knicks are going all for it.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sweetney misses the turnaround fadeaway over z....that wasn't nice to see.

LeBron going to the line again.

Knicks up 65-55 with 5:09 left in the third.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bron hits them both this time, 8 point knick lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Marbury with the airball on the long three.

Newble dunks it.

6 poing game, 4 1/2 to go.

Crawford hits, up 8 now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lebron nails a three. 67-62, Knicks.

Kurt misses a jumper, rebound LeBron, finds newble misses...the cavs got 4 or 5 chanes with the tips, but couldn't get it to go.

Lebron dunks it. Cavs on an 11-2 run.

Time out knicks, up 67-64, 3 minutes to go.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn, James is pulling it close. Knicks up 3?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kurt hits the jumper. Late call on Z, goes to the line for one and misses

8 points, 12 rebounds for him.

Knicks up 69-64


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Damn, James is pulling it close. Knicks up 3?
> 
> -Petey


 He just hit another 2 FT's. back to a three poitn game now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Tractor Traylor gets the offensive rebound and slams it down. 1 point game with 2 minutes left.

Lebron steals it, goes to the hoop and is fouled by Kurt THomas...cavs with a chance to take the lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cavs up 1. 11 point 3rd for Lebron....17-4 run for the cavs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

crawford fouled by Z...no call. Then they call rose on a foul for knocking down Z. Lame.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rose fouled by Z, 3rd foul on him. Rose going to the line with 1:01 left


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rose goes 1 of 2, tied up at 70

Newble misses, rebound Kurt. Crawford short on the three.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Snow gets the layin, cavs up 2. Knicks holding for one.

Marbury misses the three.

3rd ends. Cavs up 72-70.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

James to Snow, Cavs up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Tractor with the dunk. Cavs up 4.

Mo' hits one in the pain, 2 poitn game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Airball for lebron, 24 second violation.

Knicks with a chance to tie...and crawford misses.

Lebron fouled by Taylor on the break, going back to the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

LeBron hits one of two, 20 poitns, 15 rebounds for him.

Foul on rose going for the rebound after the missed FT. His third.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on tractor traylor. Big Z back in.

Cavs up 75-72 with 9 left in the game.

Taylor fouled, going to the line for 2. Hits the first, misses the second. 2 point cavs lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Z turns it over, foul on Traylor.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh man, I changed the channel for a second to see the thing with sheffield and the knicks are up 3 when I get back. Awesome.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mo taylor hits, cavs up 5. 7 points in the 4th for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Oh man, I changed the channel for a second to see the thing with sheffield and the knicks are up 3 when I get back. Awesome.


Thing with Sheffield?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Mo taylor hits, cavs up 5. 7 points in the 4th for him.


DUDE!

Knicks up 5... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

8-0 run by the knicks. Cavs with the turnover.

Mo Taylor hits again from the same spot. Knicks up 7.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Crawford misses, williams keeps it alive and crawford his the three!

McInnis hits at the other end. Knicks up 8.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Thing with Sheffield?
> 
> -Petey


 He got in a little shouting/pushing thing with one of the redsox fans who reached over the wall.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> DUDE!
> 
> Knicks up 5... jeez.
> 
> -Petey


 ha, my bad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bron misses, Tractor rebounds and is fouled by Rose.

Goes to the line, misses the first, hits the second. 9 point game.

Crawford lays it in, 11 point lead now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Back to back threes for Lebron. Knicks up 91-84.

Mo way off on the jumper.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice D by the knicks down low. That was a big stop.

Knicks up 7 with 2:44 left in the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rose goes baseline, locked by gooden...tunrnover by cavs....

Knicks had a 4 on 1 and lebron breaks it up. 5 point lead for the knicks.

Crawford hits...he's been huge in the 4th.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

So many missed FT's. Knicks up 6 with1:40to go.

Lebron with his 17th rebound. Finds Tractor Traylor for the dunk. Knicks up 4.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Marbury and Kurt still on the bench. Herb has been sticking with the lineup thats was playing well.

Bad pass by Crawford. Under a minute to play.

Turnover by lebron! Jackson fouled by McInnis.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Another foul by McInnis. still a lot of time and a close game..but whatever.

Crawfrod the line line, hits the first, misses the second. His first FT's of the night

5 poing game, under 40 seconds.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gooden misses the three.

Crawford back to the line....
misses the first ...
And the second .

Lebron misses the three


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Timeout knicks. Up 5 with 19.7 second to go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knicks are lucky the cavs didn't take advantage of those missed FT's. They could be up 8 right now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Craweford the only starter to play in the 4th. Crazy plan by Herb works out.

Rose to the line...and he misses!

4 straight missed FTs....boo.

AND ANOTHER MISS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

5 straight missed FT's that could put a cap on the game...that is horrible.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lebron misses the three. Williams gets the rebound, Crawford fouled with 4.8 left.

Hopefully he can hit one or two here.

And he does, hits the first....misses the second but gets the rebound


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knicks win! 95-89

Huge 4th quarter from Crawford and Mo Taylor. They went on that run and pulled this one out for the knicks.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you gotta be kidding me. herb puts tank mode on, and we WIN?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

THANK YOU NY KNICKS!!!

-Petey


----------



## slamnjam (Mar 4, 2004)

Maurice Taylor and Jamal Crawford sparked a key fourth-quarter run and the New York Knicks defeated the Cleveland Cavaliers, 95-89. Crawford ended with 25 points and Taylor had 16 points for the Knicks, who won for just the second time in 12 outings. Stephon Marbury and Mike Sweetney had 14 points apiece, as they issued a serious blow to the Cavs' playoff seeding.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

'LOCK' AND SLOWED 



> Trailing 72-70 in the fourth, the Knicks showed rare fourth-quarter magic, as Herb Williams benched Stephon Marbury for the period, allowing Jamal Crawford and Jermaine Jackson to run the backcourt. Crawford led the Knicks to victory, scoring 12 of his 25 in the fourth, shooting 10-of-16.





> On his benching, Marbury said, "He coaches to win. I feel whoever's playing well at the end of the game should play. If I'm not playing well, that's who you should go with."


Son Mike wins the battle of Malones 



> The father-son civil war was last night at Gund Arena, where the pressure-free Knicks rode the fourth-quarter scoring of Maurice Taylor and Jamal Crawford to a 95-89 win over the Cavaliers (40-38), who remained seventh in the Eastern Conference, but only two games ahead of the ninth-place Nets.





> Marbury, who finished with 14 points and six assists, expressed no unhappiness with Williams' decision to stick with Crawford and Jermaine Jackson as his fourth-quarter backcourt. "He coaches to win," Marbury said. "They were rolling. Whatever needs to be done to win is the most important thing."


----------

